# Demon in the box (done)



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

I finish up my Demon in the box. I change the angle of the head and add another moving hand.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I like it!!! :devil:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He turned out well and you staged the scene nicely, too.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

The detail in the demon are great and the scene lighting are perfect. Well done.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Like him alot, love the two hands movement. Nice work.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

awsome


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

nice...................!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice work. I really like the dual hand movement too! :cheeseton:


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks great.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great job with that! Well done.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Awesome Devil. Nice prop...love the hands!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice job!


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

Really cool idea!!!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

he looks nice and creepy - Have you thought about maybe slowing the motor down some and see how it looks?


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

I thought about slowing it down but when I set it up it up on a motion detector the speed works well.

Thanks everyone for the feedback


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

So creepy, those hands are the best


----------



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

Awesome work, and very inspiring!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Man... I need one. Great work.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I love it!!! Very well done!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I like the addition of the second hand. He looks great.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Looks great! Will go well with your haunt!


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

Greatly presented. Well done!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> He turned out well and you staged the scene nicely, too.


why does the demon have to be a "he"??


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^If it were a girl demon, she would radiate that feminine aura that is unmistakable Also, Devil referred to the demon as "it" and "he" in his progress thread


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone... To clear up any questions the Demon in the box is a HE.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: He is one cool demon...I love his spidery looking hands (bones) and how they look like they are crawling out of the box. Very cool little guy....


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

looks good.


----------



## Silent Howl (May 31, 2012)

O_O it's so cool...


----------

